# Sourdough bread



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 16, 2020)

Been 2 months without bread flour.  I final broke down and used some flour not use to using.  Friend got from grocery store bakery.  Man it was a sticky mess at end of fermentation.  It was still gooey mess and sitting low in pan when put in oven.  Did not have much hope for it but all things considered got decent spring and looks OK.  Far from perfect think it will eat.


----------



## Sowsage (May 16, 2020)

Looks good from here!. Ive only done very few breads . need to get into it more! Nice job!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 16, 2020)

Taste pretty decent and good crumb.  I would of never believed it from what it started as.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 16, 2020)

You gotta do what you gotta do.  

Haven't seen bread flour in my neck of the woods for what seems like months now. 

It will still make good toast.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> View attachment 445604




Looks good from my house.


----------



## shoebe (May 16, 2020)

I would eat it for sure. Looks good


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (May 16, 2020)

Looks good to me.  I understand around here yeast is hard to come by.


----------



## RichGTS (May 16, 2020)

pass the butter - Im in...looks great


----------



## Ishi (May 16, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> pass the butter - Im in...looks great


And the jelly! Looks so good


----------

